# best wind direction for pier fishing



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

What is the best wind direction to watch for when planning a pier fishing trip?


----------



## 3boys (Oct 2, 2007)

I like a southeast. Especially this time of year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

anything from the south is nice... prefer a SE for ling.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/21/2008)*anything from the south is nice... prefer a SE for ling.


Right on.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *VS200B (3/21/2008)*anything from the south is nice... prefer a SE for ling.


 yep


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Why <U>from</U> the SE?? I thought winds from the N calmed the waters down.

:usaflag


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

it also even better to have se wind w/ the current moving from west-east which makes them swim higher in the water column because there's less drag on the fish


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

and plus, if it's 6-8 ft seas, we only have to worry about dataman and outcast looking from boats... the best days for cobia fishing are the nastiest.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

> *kylemac (3/21/2008)*Why <U>from</U> the SE?? I thought winds from the N calmed the waters down.
> 
> 
> 
> :usaflag




besides the migration patterns, fish generally bite better with chop on the water. you can almost hang up the king bite when you've got a strong north wind


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Is this true for most other types of fish as well when seeking them out in the surf - whether from piersor jetties? Or just those you want on top?

Good info - thanks.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

> *kylemac (3/23/2008)*Is this true for most other types of fish as well when seeking them out in the surf - whether from piersor jetties? Or just those you want on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Good info - thanks.




it is....don't quote me on this, but i believe a lot of fish are more skeptical nearshore than off. for instance, a four-foot barracuda might turn down everything and the kitchen sink at the pier, but would jump all over your jig well-offshore. the clear and shallow water makes it easy for you to see them and easy for them to see your tackle. a little chop goes a long way


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

KIng mackerel can be caught on any wind direction. A strong constant west wind will eventually muddy up the water and make it hard to catch any species.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Being a weatherman by trade, I took a look at the long range data. Looks like the southeast winds will return by Wednesday and prevail all the way through Sunday for most of the gulf coast. If this pans out, I will be back this Sunday and try again at the Pensacola pier. Hopefully these winds will clear the water up a bit. They are forecasted to be around5-10 knotsthroughout most of the forecast period. Hope to meet some of you guys out there. :letsdrink


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *reelthrill (3/25/2008)*KIng mackerel can be caught on any wind direction. A strong constant west wind will eventually muddy up the water and make it hard to catch any species.




I fished every weekend last summer from the pier and only saw a handful of kings, and only a few caught on a dead north wind. Where not talking about from a boat.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been catching kings for over 40 years on our local piers and have caught them on any wind direction. A southeast wind is better for the big kings that migrate from east to west during May but schoolies can be caught with any wind direction. Snobbling a cigar minnow directly into a west wind has always been good unless the water is muddy.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelthrill (3/25/2008)*I've been catching kings for over 40 years on our local piers and have caught them on any wind direction. A southeast wind is better for the big kings that migrate from east to west during May but schoolies can be caught with any wind direction. Snobbling a cigar minnow directly into a west wind has always been good unless the water is muddy.


in the last 3 years i've caught 6 kings over 40 lbs off the pier, not a single one was on a north wind...

call me crazy, but i'd rather sit at home than king fish on a north wind.


----------



## nickb1269 (Mar 15, 2008)

chickenbone i'm with you buddy. On a north wind it's pointless. To me it's a waste of time going out there and sit through a north wind when you could just wait till it swaps to a south to southeast wind when your almost guarnateed, if you know what your doing, to catch the good fish. lol.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I know a north wind is not nearly as good for catching pier kings or anything else for that matter but we have had good days in the past on north winds. As we pulled up to the pier one morning in May, I started complaining about the wind being out of the north. Navarre pier put over 400 kings on the dock that day. We all caught a pile of kings that morning and I caught a 55lb. cobia to add to the mix. Going on any wind is better than not going at all, unless the water is muddy. (that was however, a very long time ago and things do change).


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

don't get me wrong, i've seen some good fish caught on a north wind, and i'm not doubting you one bit, but statistically, your chances are far FAR greater with an onshore wind.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

Another thing that comes with a north wind in the flies, It was so bad a couple times last year i had to leave. I fish in any wind and have caught fish in all of them but i would rather have a southeast wind.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

VS200B,

Statistically you are exactly right, but I'm not a young pier rat like you guys anymore and Ido not get to fish everyday like I used to, so I have to go when I get the chance. I guess fishing a north wind and catching nothing is better than staying home and doing "wife" chores. I do remember over thirty years ago during cobia season,I left Navarre pier at about 2:00 with a hard west wind blowing and they slaughtered the cobia that afternoon. (that is rare but it can happen). Oh well; get ready because they are going to bust loose next week because the conditions are going to be right!


----------

